# Angeln in den USA ( Indiana, Maryland, Georgia )



## Oidaaa (26. Juni 2017)

Servus miteinander,

 ich fliege im September für 4 Wochen in die USA um 
Bekannte zu besuchen. Da ich das letzte mal nicht zum Fischen kam, habe ich mir fest vorgenommen wenigsten diesmal ein paar tage zu Angeln. Zuerst werde ich in Indiana südlich von Indianapolis sein. Wir und unsere bekannten werden auch eine Woche nach Savannah, Georgia fahren. Da denke ich sollte einiges an Fisch zu fangen sein. Zu Schluss  geht es nochmals 5 Tage nach Washington DC. Da Angelt ein freund von mir meist nur auf Barsch. 
 Mal die Frage in die Runde. War schon einmal jemand von euch in den Gegenden zum angeln? wenn ja, wären ein paar Tipps für Orte, Geräte und Köder sehr nützlich.:m

 LG |supergri


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in den USA ( Indiana, Maryland, Georgia )*

Schwarzbarsch u Catfish sowie "Panfish" werden wohl deine (Haupt)Zielfische werden, je nach Art des Gewässers sind auch schöne Hechte/ Muskies (Muskellungen) drin! Mit mittelschwerem Gerät, ähnlich unserem Zander/ Hecht abgestimmten auf Black Bass, für die "Panfish" orienstierst du dich an hiesigem gerät f Barsch/ Forelle, für die "Catfish" wird Gerät f "Hechtmuttis" hierzuland die ungefähre Richtgröße sein. Wobei einzelne Gewässer, die "richtig große Cats" hergeben, evtl schwereres Gerät erforderlich machen würden. Das können dir dann aber am besten die "Locals" sagen.
In Savannah, bist du ja auch relativ in Nähe des Atlantiks, zum Meeresangeln kann ich aber jetzt ehrl gesagt wenig beitragen.


----------



## Oidaaa (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in den USA ( Indiana, Maryland, Georgia )*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Werde wohl eine Hecht und eine Karpfen Rute mit nehmen. ggf muss ich mir wohl noch eine für das Meer besorgen


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in den USA ( Indiana, Maryland, Georgia )*

Eine kleine/ bzw mittlere Spinne auf Blackbass nicht zu unterschätzen, das ist eine Fischerei mit HÖCHSTEM Suchtpotenzial, vor allem im Bundesstaat Georgia wirst du denke ich mal BESTE Chancen auf ne "Big Mama" haben, die Südstaaten haben idR sehr gute Gewässer für große Blackbass!


----------

